# The hot air in Goodman furnace not as hot as before



## gohan16ken (3 mo ago)

Greetings, I hope that all is well and that you are staying safe and healthy. My name is Rohan and I live in a garden style apt in MD on the lowest level. I have been in this apt for over 10yrs. Since I first moved in, I noticed that my apt does not hold heat well. It would get cold very quickly. I even have to turn on the heat during the summer. This is because cold air (and crickets) come into my apt from an opening under my door. As a result of this, I always have to turn on my heat at 80 degrees to keep my apt warm. My Goodman furnace would make a loud bursting sound when the heat comes on and my apt would be very toasty. I would sweat. Even during the deep winter, I would be very hot in my apt in just my undies. I know TMI but I sleep on the floor in my living room and stay in just my undies all day long. My apt would get so hot, I would be woken up from my sleep to turn off the heat. But, I loved it.

Sadly, all of that changed in Jan 2022. In MD, we had a snowstorm that took out power for over 24hrs. When my power returned, my Goodman furnace was not the same. The hot air was not as hot as before. There was still hot air coming out and I saw the flames but my apt was not as hot as before. I was no longer roasting. I no longer hear the loud sound when the machine start up. I was warm during the day instead of hot. And, now I was cold at nights. I had to buy two portable heaters. I am chilly on the floor in my living room in my undies. Now, for the first time in over 10yrs, I have to sleep in my bedroom. My entire life routine changed. I am worried about the winter. I have to turn my thermostat to 90 degrees and it is not enough.

My apt complex sent a tech who said the heat is fine. I disagreed so the supervisor came who also said it is fine. I explained to them that the heat they are feeling during the day used to be hotter. Also, they are in their full clothes and in a winter coat. I am in my undies and sleeping on the floor. They sent a third party tech who flashed a yellow gun at the vents and said the heat coming from there is 110 degrees. I explained to tech #3 that this level of heat is manageable during the day but it is not during nights and in the morning due to my apt not holding heat well. He explained hot air rises, sleeping in the living room is colder, sleeping in my undie will make me colder, and the temp drops at night and in the morning. I explained to him I understand that but again I have lived in this apt for over 10yrs and was fine with the heat until Jan 2022. They sent another third party tech who opened the Goodman furnace and said nothing is wrong and it is working fine. I asked this fourth tech to explain the disconnect between what I am feeling and he is saying.
I called Goodman who said that they can't help me. I called local HVAC tech and they said they can't come see me because I do not own my apt. I need help. I am trying to understand how my over 10yrs of experience is different from what 4 techs are saying to me? I have heat. I see the flames. The heat is just not as hot as before. I changed the filter and the thermostat. I argue that there is a defect in the machine. Do anyone have any advice?

Thanks.


----------

